# Eca



## flyguy (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi Guys... new guy here.   I hope I'm not bust'n any rules by posting this here but I don't know where else to turn for help.   I'm looking to make my own ECA stack and I'm looking to order some E (specifically, I want the "25mg EPHED Ephedrine")   Found a site online but before I plunk down my $ can anyone vouch for DMDPharm.com... either that or either point me in the right direction.   Getting frustrated as the fat isn't coming off very fast with cardio and calorie deficient diet and I've spent countless hours online looking for E only to find lots of posts about how most online stores are scams.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## Azog (Nov 26, 2013)

Eat less if you aren't losing weight. As for the ephedra, just buy Bronkaid.


----------



## flyguy (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm on a calorie deficient diet (approx 1000+ per day) so I think I'm okay from a diet perspective (clean foods as well.. approx 50% protein, 40% carbs and 10% fat).   Just want to speed up the fat loss process I suppose.    Back to the original question...  Can anyone vouch for DMDPharm.com?

Also, I checked Walgreens and Walmart online and I didn't see Bronkaid (plus I'd rather not take the expectorant contained in Bronkaid).


----------



## Azog (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm not answering your question directly (truly), but an ECA stack is not going to solve your problem. If  you already aren't losing weight,  I don't think the ECA will change this much. It will speed up weight loss if it's already occuring. Post up your stats and diet. I personally would never want to run a 1000 calorie deficit.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 26, 2013)

1K cals below maintenance is too severe, IMO. At that level of deficit you should be wasting away but may have tricked your body into "starvation mode". You may want to get with Spongy / Helios and set a proper cut before running ECA. If you still want to roll your own with regard to diet, I would add back 500 cals and keep an eye on the scale. If you're losing 1 Lb per week, keep at it until you level-off or until you hit your target. If not, your maintenance calc was incorrect and you need to adjust.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 27, 2013)

I doubt you're at 1,000cal deficit. I've done it and was losing .5in off my waist damn near every week. My stomach was legit melting away right in front of eyes and I was worried I was losing it too fast, def didn't wanna speed up the process. I think you need to reexamine your diet before you jump on ECA. Maybe at one point you were close to a 1000cal deficit but you lost weight, maybe some muscle, and your expenditures are lower. either way bronkaid and caffeine pills are the way to go. You can't buy them online, you need to ask the pharmacist and show ID


----------



## flyguy (Nov 28, 2013)

My body stats are as follows:  6'2", 230 lbs, guessing my bf at around 25+%, age 43.    My research indicates my calorie intake needs to be around 2700 to maintain my body weight so I've deducted 1000 off the top to come up with a daily calorie goal of 1700.    Also, I'm just getting back into the gym after falling off the wagon for the last 2yrs (approx) so I've been easing myself back in to the swing.    I'm doing cardio in the AM (started at 30 min.. now at 40 min) 4-5 days per week and lifting 3 days per week (still weak as hell as compared to where I was 2yrs ago..).   I'm counting every single thing that I eat and I've been averaging around 1500 calories per day for the last two weeks (if you factor in the cardio and the lifting my net calories per day is even less!).  Bottom line:  Two weeks ago I weighed 230 and this am I weighed 231... no cheat days during the last two weeks...I don't get it...

Thoughts?   (please only constructive criticism... I'll be the first to admit I'm a newbie when it comes to dialing my diet & cardio)


----------



## flyguy (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh BTW:  I picked up some Bronkaid today at my local pharmacy.   Bought two boxes of 24 coated tabs.... was going to ask for three but didn't know if doing so might cause them to question why I wanted so many.   That said, does anyone know what the max amount (legal) to buy in a 30 day period?


----------



## flyguy (Nov 30, 2013)

UPDATE:  I weighed myself this AM and I'm at 233!  That's 3lbs heavier than two weeks ago...  I don't get it...  I've been eating less than 1700 calories per day for the last two weeks straight (the ONLY exception was Turkey Day but even then I didn't over do it ... and that was only one meal).   I'm also not one of these guys that conveniently forgets to count the little snacks throughout the day (ie eating more calories than I realize) as I've been meticulous about counting literally every single thing, no matter how small that I eat.    Is it possible that I'm adding muscle weight faster than I'm losing fat (I haven't been to the gym for approx 2yrs, and just getting back into the swing with a super strict diet and slowly working back into my training) in other words.. muscle memory?

I just started a light ECAG stack today (12.5mg E, 200mg C, 81mg A, 400mg Green Tea Extract) and am going to bump up the cardio to 45 min 4-5 times per week starting this AM.. (headed to the gym now).  I'm also going to start splitting up my cardio & weight training (weights in the afternoon/evening on cardio days... cardio always in the AM) Oh and so you have the complete health profile. I'm also a T1 diabetic (in good health).

Any comments/thoughts/advice appreciated!


----------



## Azog (Nov 30, 2013)

Post a detailed rundown of exactly what you eat on any given day.


----------



## flyguy (Nov 30, 2013)

AM (before cardio):
1 scoop Waxy Maize (15g C, 60 calories)
1 scoop N.O. Xplode (6g C, 25 calories)

Breakfast:
1/4 cup old fashion oatmeal plain (13.6g C, 2.6g P, 1.6g F, 75 calories)
Scrambled Egg Whites w/1 whole egg + 5tbs mild taco sauce (8.5g C, 71.3g P, 6g F, 426 calories)

AM Snack:
1/2 bag Uncle Ben's microwave rice (52g C, 5g P, 2.5g F, 250 calories)
2 scoops Dymatize whey protein (50g P, 3g F, 240 calories)

Lunch:
8oz Extra Lean Ground Turkey Breast (0g C, 52g P, 3g F, 240 calories)
Taco seasoning mix - mixed in with turkey breast before cooking - cooked with Pam (9g C, 45 calories)
5 tbs mild taco sauce (5g C, 25 calories)

Dinner:
8 oz grilled chicken breast (50g P, 8g F, 240 calories)
1/2 bag of Steamed Veggies (12g C, 2g P, 70 calories)

The above is a pretty good representation of my diet.   I typically eat the scrambled eggs/oatmeal on lifting days, but on cardio days I've been skipping the eggs/oatmeal (not hungry).   Also, I some evenings I will eat 2-3 boiled egg whites and 1 complete boiled egg/w yolk in addition to what you see above.    I also alternate the grilled chicken and the ground turkey meat... as in cook up a big batch that lasts for 4-5 consecutive meals.. then switch to the other for 4-5 consecutive meals.


----------



## flyguy (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow.. nothing huh?   Well... this has been helpful


----------



## 69nites (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like you are under eating to me. 

But I would do that am cardio fasted and take in a carb/protein meal directly after.


----------



## Improving (Dec 11, 2013)

flyguy said:


> AM (before cardio):
> 1 scoop Waxy Maize (15g C, 60 calories) why are you spiking your insulin before cardio? Stop!!!!  Just protein no carbs
> 
> 1 scoop N.O. Xplode (6g C, 25 calories)
> ...



Answered some in the Above. Added to what you wrote


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 20, 2013)

Azog said:


> Eat less if you aren't losing weight. As for the ephedra, just buy Bronkaid.



Bronkaid? Ive heard this before wheres a good place to get it? And off top you know how much ephedrine is in a dose?


----------



## Improving (Dec 21, 2013)

Rite aid or Walgreens. Behind the counter. 25mg I think. It's been a while


----------



## mrSlate (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah they keep an empty box out in the aisle. You have to take it up to the counter and show I'd. You can thank all the meth heads for that one.  Cvs and rite aid too. Oh and to OP I'm 210 6'2 and my maintenance is 2900 cals. 2700 even if you were completely sedentary is a bit low.
Lyle McDonald wrote a pretty good article on estimating maint cals. I know it can be dialed in with accurate body fat measurement, TDEE etc but I started using 15 cals x BW and it's pretty damn close to the Katch-McArdle equation I've  calculated on myself. My BF percentages may have been off as I'm not an expert with calipers. But it was a good estimate either way. For what it's worth here's the article.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 22, 2013)

Yup confirmed,,, at Walmart as well thank you sir


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh and just a side note,,,, **** you meth heads you stole my car


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 22, 2013)

TheBlob said:


> Bronkaid? Ive heard this before wheres a good place to get it? And off top you know how much ephedrine is in a dose?



Blob you got a walgreens,cvs or walmart that has a pbarmacy near you? Go there.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 22, 2013)

Yup thank you Alpha


----------

